# What is the point of flood control?



## Fudge (Aug 30, 2012)

Why do you have to wait 20 seconds after each search to search for something again. I don't get why it's there, like does it help server load or something??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 30, 2012)

We still have flood control?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

God this is annoying. At least disable it for the moderator master race.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> God this is annoying. At least disable it for the moderator master race.


Slightly off topic, but how would you feel if I changed my name to Guild McCapitalist?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 30, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa. Hold up.

People actually use the search?


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 30, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Hold up.
> 
> People actually use the search?


This,
In all honesty, the search feature sorta sucks.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

wait, so is this "feature" replacing the whole "post merged" thing?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa whoa whoa. Hold up.
> ...



The current search feature is a lot better than the old one. This one is actually pretty decent.

I use it now and then but if I typo or something then I have to wait like 30 seconds to do another search. It's a bit silly honestly.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

It's to keep [member='TaeWong'] from finding stuff.  No random searching allowed.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

It's for server load.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The current search feature is a lot better than the old one. This one is actually pretty decent.



You really think so? Because I haven't found *anything* I was hunting for using our search, since the last forum upgrade. 
And since I can't use google in the staff area, that means upwards of ten minutes of hunting.....before I get bored and decide to just make shit up.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 30, 2012)

I try using it, but it's a pain. I just use Google.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't even use it, i find better searching with google (example; kirby site:gbatemp.net)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 30, 2012)

Although I will occasionally jump to a regular search engine, especially for a release of if I remember something reasonably likely to be unique to the thread but that is more likely because I have a nice search bar at the top of the browser, but I will have to +1 the search feature works and I especially enjoy the narrow by forum area and forum poster options. Combine it with filter options on forums themselves (although curiously if you start a thread and do not reply to it then it will not come up in threads you have replied to) and the ability to find all a member's posts (although I will agree the upgrade kind of gimped it, especially if they post in a lot of popular threads and stickies) and for the most part the average external search engine does not have a chance.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 30, 2012)

Members only have 3 seconds flood control, not 20 seconds. It's probably due to your blacklisted trader status.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 6, 2012)

The search function works fine. Granted I don't use on a regular basis but it hasn't given me any troubles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2012)

A side note: You can always type "gbatemp.net:" into Google and whatever you're searching for.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Which i find way less annoying than the GBAtemp search function.


----------

